# High res. console in 7.1 AMD64?



## ph0enix (Mar 15, 2009)

I just installed the AMD64 version and I can see that "option VESA" is not supported.  What do I need to do in order to enable a high res. console?  My video card is an ATI Radeon X1950 Pro.

Thanks!

J.


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 15, 2009)

*It's like DOS only not really at all*

When I bought my new laptop I looked at this very question.  The only answers seemed to be:
Use i386
"Use" lunix
this line left blank to violate rfc1855
Stop worrying
and so I stopped worrying and pretended to enjoy 80x25.


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 15, 2009)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> When I bought my new laptop I looked at this very question.  The only answers seemed to be:
> Use i386
> "Use" lunix
> this line left blank to violate rfc1855
> ...



you forgot e
e) use Xorg and virtual console

I use d+e


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 15, 2009)

I can't believe what I'm reading.  The x64 version of FreeBSD doesn't support a nice console?  How can that be?


----------



## Djn (Mar 15, 2009)

Well, if the highres modes are some sort of VESA hack, that sounds like it'll be nontrivial to port to amd64.


----------



## phoenix (Mar 16, 2009)

vidcontrol (used for high-resolution text console) uses VESA BIOS calls to manipulate the screen.  There are no 64-bit VESA BIOS calls, hence there's no high-res text console for 64-bit FreeBSD.


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 17, 2009)

Are you saying that there will never be support for high res. consoles in the x64 versions of FreeBSD?


----------



## Djn (Mar 17, 2009)

He's saying that there's no easy or obvious way to add it.


----------



## trev (Mar 17, 2009)

The full answer to this question is explained in detail at:

http://unix.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/FreeBSD/current/2008-09/msg00321.html


----------



## Erratus (Mar 17, 2009)

It's not the *full* answer. The question remains, if it is a project and what status it has.


----------



## trev (Mar 17, 2009)

The question I responded to was:



> Are you saying that there will never be support for high res. consoles in the x64 versions of FreeBSD?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 17, 2009)

Questions about official FreeBSD projects and possible new features are better put to the official mailing lists, like freebsd-current. These forums are a community support effort, where users help one another out. There are some FreeBSD developers on here, but you'll get everybody's attention at freebsd-current.


----------

